# Particular Benefits Only Rural Living Can Provide?



## Username3000 (Mar 7, 2018)

My family and I may have the opportunity to move from a city of 150,000 to a more rural setting in the coming year, if it be the Lord's will that everything happens accordingly. 

Do you think there are real benefits to living in a rural setting - on land with some animals and surrounded by nature, &c. - that can only be found in this type of place and lifestyle? I know a good work ethic can be taught anywhere, for example, so I don't mean that. I am looking for positives that only this lifestyle can offer. 

I am thinking mostly of my two boys (1, 1) who could grow up in a busy, expensive, soulless medium-sized city; or they could grow up on a piece of Grandpa and Grandmas land, working with their hands from a young age, spending their childhood under the open sky and amongst the trees, &c. 

I know there are multiple factors in such a decision, but would this kind of life be truly better than the city alternative?

I myself think so, but I would appreciate any input.


----------



## iainduguid (Mar 7, 2018)

The first, second and third considerations in a move like this should be church, church and church. If you are a pastor, God's call would trump any advantages/disadvantages. If you are not, is there an excellent church you can attend? A rural church might fit the bill as well as a city church, but in a rural area there are likely to be far fewer to choose from. A number of people on this board travel a distance to get to a good church, and I suspect most of them would prefer not to have to drive so far and lament the difficulty of being thoroughly involved from a distance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## RefPres1647 (Mar 7, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> My family and I may have the opportunity to move from a city of 150,000 to a more rural setting in the coming year, if it be the Lord's will that everything happens accordingly.
> 
> Do you think there are real benefits to living in a rural setting - on land with some animals and surrounded by nature, &c. - that can only be found in this type of place and lifestyle? I know a good work ethic can be taught anywhere, for example, so I don't mean that. I am looking for positives that only this lifestyle can offer.
> 
> ...


It absolutely is more beneficial. I grew up in a tiny town in the south on a big piece of land where my grandpa would have us doing work outside to help him build his barn, working on the landscaping, etc. My brother and I would play outside a lot riding bikes, playing "Army", running around with our dogs, it was amazing when I look back.

Now I live in DC and I wish I could go back to an area like that. Unfortunately, my work background keeps me tied to this area but now I have a one month old daughter that I keep thinking would have a much better time if she had a yard and a place to just walk out and run around instead of being cramped in this house on top of house environment. If God gives you an opportunity like this, go for it. I know God has me here for right now, but I hope one day he'll open that door for me (although it might take my wife some convincing since she loves being around people).

The only downside is being in a small town means there's much less to do and less people, which introduces more bored teenagers who go to drinking and drugs to resolve their boredom, and more adult people who know each other and (from what I experienced) a lot more gossip that floats around. You would just need to be careful that you stay true to God's word and make sure your kids and spouse are too. And I'm not sure what kind of area you're looking of moving to, but the small towns in the "Bible-belt" are mostly sinner's prayer churches which is why so many people call themselves Christian down there that aren't (most of my friends went to church every Sunday and youth group every Wednesday, said the sinners prayer at some point, and then had absolutely no outward signs of Christ in them. This might be happening in churches everywhere, but my point is it is very prominent in the small towns around where I grew up. 

I hope this helps and please reach out if you have other questions!


----------



## Edward (Mar 7, 2018)

Here are the 'advantages' I can think of:

1) Limited access to good churches. How many threads have we seen over the years from folks in rural areas that don't have access to good churches. Compare that to the Dallas Metroplex where there is wide access to true churches (more or less pure).

2) Limited access to advanced medical care. (Depending on how remote, perhaps limited access to any medical care). Probably not something someone in their 20s or 30s would focus on. Until they had to. 

3) Limited access to public safety. Compare the response times of the local volunteer fire department to a professional department in a suburban area. And if the deputy is at the far end of his patrol zone when your wife calls 911, she better be prepared to deal with the threat herself. 

4) Limited social interaction for your children. 

And a stroll in the woods might give you an opportunity to interact with a meth maker or a commercial pot grower, depending on the location.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 7, 2018)

iainduguid said:


> The first, second and third considerations in a move like this should be church, church and church. If you are a pastor, God's call would trump any advantages/disadvantages. If you are not, is there an excellent church you can attend? A rural church might fit the bill as well as a city church, but in a rural area there are likely to be far fewer to choose from. A number of people on this board travel a distance to get to a good church, and I suspect most of them would prefer not to have to drive so far and lament the difficulty of being thoroughly involved from a distance.


My parents have not yet bought their land, nor are they sure where it will be, so the particulars of church and work can't be figured out yet. 

That is why I just want to contrast rural and city life at this point.


----------



## iainduguid (Mar 7, 2018)

Fair enough, but now is the time to be thinking of that, before they purchase the property. Too many people fall in love with a location (for all kinds of understandable reasons), move there and then discover that there is no good church. That can happen in a city as well, but as Edward underlined, your options in a city context are generally more abundant, and so it would be especially important to think about churches if you are choosing to relocate to a rural area. Any other benefits of rural life are considerably secondary, if that is not present.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 7, 2018)

I grew up on a ranch in Montana. For a lot of years my wife and I lived in Tacoma WA and I worked in Seattle.

Now we live in a pretty rural area.

The most important factor for our move: the location of our current church, which our Tacoma church planted almost two decades ago. Without that, we would not have moved here.

I think priority should be church location over everything else. I've seen a lot of "back to the land" Christians end up being subsumed by their land and dropping church.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RefPres1647 (Mar 7, 2018)

VictorBravo said:


> I grew up on a ranch in Montana. For a lot of years my wife and I lived in Tacoma WA and I worked in Seattle.
> 
> Now we live in a pretty rural area.
> 
> ...


I have to concur with everyone. We had mostly Arminian and charasmatic churches, only had one PCA church in the area, and no Reformed Baptist churches so that was the issue. An even smaller area than mine would have probably have none. Definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 7, 2018)

iainduguid said:


> Fair enough, but now is the time to be thinking of that, before they purchase the property. Too many people fall in love with a location (for all kinds of understandable reasons), move there and then discover that there is no good church. That can happen in a city as well, but as Edward underlined, your options in a city context are generally more abundant, and so it would be especially important to think about churches if you are choosing to relocate to a rural area. Any other benefits of rural life are considerably secondary, if that is not present.


I understand. That is the biggest decision involved in this.

Where we live currently is within a valley, and if the rural destination was still within the valley, our current church would still be accessible.

So it could come down to weighing the positives vs longer drive to church. Unless, of course, my parents buy a in a valley or two over; in which case there will not be a good church nearby.

We currently live in Kelowna, in the attached map. The towns to the south aren't overly far away.


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2018)

You can sometimes get the best of both worlds, depending on proximity to job and your area. Around here, a good way to do that would be to work in a suburb, and then you can go further out and get a bunch of land for cheap, but be close to the suburb for work and shopping (and church if necessary). My church is in a relatively rural location (has farmers and other people with a lot of land in the congregation too), but within 30 minutes of a lot of job opportunities.


----------



## Edward (Mar 7, 2018)

Kelowna actually sounds about the ideal size - large enough to have basic amenities without the issues of a big city. And a short drive to fairly remote terrain. 

It looks like there is a PCA church up in Vernon. I think there used to be a work in Kamloops, but I don't see any sign of it on the denominational map.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 7, 2018)

RefBapAmil said:


> It absolutely is more beneficial. I grew up in a tiny town in the south on a big piece of land where my grandpa would have us doing work outside to help him build his barn, working on the landscaping, etc. My brother and I would play outside a lot riding bikes, playing "Army", running around with our dogs, it was amazing when I look back.
> 
> Now I live in DC and I wish I could go back to an area like that. Unfortunately, my work background keeps me tied to this area but now I have a one month old daughter that I keep thinking would have a much better time if she had a yard and a place to just walk out and run around instead of being cramped in this house on top of house environment. If God gives you an opportunity like this, go for it. I know God has me here for right now, but I hope one day he'll open that door for me (although it might take my wife some convincing since she loves being around people).
> 
> ...





RefBapAmil said:


> I have to concur with everyone. We had mostly Arminian and charasmatic churches, only had one PCA church in the area, and no Reformed Baptist churches so that was the issue. An even smaller area than mine would have probably have none. Definitely keep that in mind.



Thank you for the responses. It definitely is a multifaceted decision.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 7, 2018)

Edward said:


> Here are the 'advantages' I can think of:
> 
> 1) Limited access to good churches. How many threads have we seen over the years from folks in rural areas that don't have access to good churches. Compare that to the Dallas Metroplex where there is wide access to true churches (more or less pure).
> 
> ...


#1 could definitely be an issue depending how far from Kelowna we were. 

As far as the others, I don't think those, particularly 2+3 are issues as the area is well stocked with first responders and hospitals. The living location would most likely not be too far into the mountains; rather, on the fringe of a smaller community, which is itself fairly close to a bigger centre.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 7, 2018)

VictorBravo said:


> I grew up on a ranch in Montana. For a lot of years my wife and I lived in Tacoma WA and I worked in Seattle.
> 
> Now we live in a pretty rural area.
> 
> ...


It really does come down to where is a good church, and unfortunately they are few and far between here. The hope is my parents would stay close enough to Kelowna to commute to church in a reasonable time.


----------



## Braden (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm having difficulty understanding; the decision seems to come down to where your parents are buying their property, but you seem to have your own wife and kids. Are you only moving to be near them? Are they Christian (it doesn't seem they're concerned with a good Church but I could be totally misunderstanding that)? What do you do for work - can it be done remotely or are you some sort of tradesperson or labourer?

Edit: do you live with your parents?


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 7, 2018)

Jake said:


> You can sometimes get the best of both worlds, depending on proximity to job and your area. Around here, a good way to do that would be to work in a suburb, and then you can go further out and get a bunch of land for cheap, but be close to the suburb for work and shopping (and church if necessary). My church is in a relatively rural location (has farmers and other people with a lot of land in the congregation too), but within 30 minutes of a lot of job opportunities.


In this part of the country, there are no true suburbs, and there is no cheap land. That is part of our potential predicament; the cost of living in this valley is huge, hence the desire to move on parents land.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 7, 2018)

Braden said:


> I'm having difficulty understanding; the decision seems to come down to where your parents are buying their property, but you seem to have your own wife and kids. Are you only moving to be near them? Are they Christian (it doesn't seem they're concerned with a good Church but I could be totally misunderstanding that)? What do you do for work - can it be done remotely or are you some sort of tradesperson or labourer?
> 
> Edit: do you live with your parents?


I have a wife and kids. 

We live in an expensive city that can hardly be afforded; my parents currently live here too. 

My parents are looking to buy some land, which we would like to live on if possible. 

I currently work doing building maintenance, but have no certifiable, transferable skills to ensure good work elsewhere. 

Parents are not concerned about a church. (mom Christian, dad not)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 7, 2018)

Edward said:


> Kelowna actually sounds about the ideal size - large enough to have basic amenities without the issues of a big city. And a short drive to fairly remote terrain.
> 
> It looks like there is a PCA church up in Vernon. I think there used to be a work in Kamloops, but I don't see any sign of it on the denominational map.


The issues Kelowna has are expensive houses and and expensive rent. 

We could not afford the cheapest house in town by a long shot, and even rent (not ideal) is a recognized regional issue for its high price. More than I make a month to rent an old, small house. 

It is ballooning in population and a tourist town, so it's a hectic, expensive city crammed into a valley that can't handle it, with road systems that weren't built for it.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 7, 2018)

So far we have agreed upon:

1) Living close to a good church is of the utmost importance. 

And whether or not there are particular benefits of living and raising children on the land is up in the air, depending upon who you ask. 

Let me try another question:

Could an argument be made from Scripture that raising children on the land does have definite benefits for the children? Not necessarily a monopoly on these advantages, but advantages nonetheless.

I think of things such as developing a good work ethic; being immersed in God's creation more often, as opposed to buildings and roads; valuable skills can be learned (animal husbandry, use of tools, ability to build and work with hands);
growing up knowing nothing of the hustle and bustle of city life, with its perpetual busyness and discontentment/American Dream obsession.


----------



## beloved7 (Mar 7, 2018)

Less crime, lower taxes, and peace and quiet certainly do come to mind. Like anything, there are pros and cons. I would much rather live in a rural area than a city.


----------



## Ben Zartman (Mar 7, 2018)

As far as spiritual advantages, I can see none to being in the country versus a city: it is God who has appointed man's dwelling places, and His arm is not shortened that He cannot bless those in a city as well as those in the country. There are dangers to the soul in both places, but God's goodness is also in every place, even though you should walk through the valley of the shadow of death, or if you should take the wings of the morning and dwell in the uttermost part of the sea.
I personally have a horror both of cities with their thugs and of the countryside with its rednecks and livestock and all. I would prefer a small seaside town, if I could find one where there were no other people nearby. But still a bunch of good stores close enough to walk to, since I hate driving cars, but abhor public transportation. And a good Reformed Baptist church around the corner.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 7, 2018)

The closest to a Scriptural argument would be a general principle of wisdom lived out and applied in a rural setting.


----------



## Ben Zartman (Mar 7, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> The closest to a Scriptural argument would be a general principle of wisdom lived out and applied in a rural setting.


I don't believe there is such a thing in Scripture. Wisdom can be lived out in metro areas too.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ben Zartman said:


> I don't believe there is such a thing in Scripture. Wisdom can be lived out in metro areas too.


That's what I mean. Wisdom can be applied anywhere, only it may look different in different places.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 7, 2018)

I guess all of the big rural advocates are too busy feeding their chickens to post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Mar 7, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> I guess all of the big rural advocates are too busy feeding their chickens to post!



You seem to be seeking validation for your position (which you generally aren't getting.) 

Do either you or your parents have any useful experience in the business of running a farm? Can they buy the land for cash, or will they need a loan? Animals or crops, and do they have a comprehensive business plan, or is this a disaster waiting to happen? 

Instead of going rural, you should look toward a more urban location where you might be able to learn skills which might enable you to better care for your family. Or perhaps the oil fields. With oil over $60 a barrel, the tar sands might be viable again. Although I looked it up, and around here, building maintenance engineers average a little over $21 US an hour (eqv $27 Canadian).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 7, 2018)

Edward said:


> You seem to be seeking validation for your position (which you generally aren't getting.)
> 
> Do either you or your parents have any useful experience in the business of running a farm? Can they buy the land for cash, or will they need a loan? Animals or crops, and do they have a comprehensive business plan, or is this a disaster waiting to happen?
> 
> Instead of going rural, you should look toward a more urban location where you might be able to learn skills which might enable you to better care for your family. Or perhaps the oil fields. With oil over $60 a barrel, the tar sands might be viable again. Although I looked it up, and around here, building maintenance engineers average a little over $21 US an hour (eqv $27 Canadian).


These things are too far from the original intent of my post. When it comes to making a decision, yes these are all important factors. But all I wanted to talk about is if, and how, the rural life can be better than the city, especially for children.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 7, 2018)

I spent some of my childhood in a rural setting on our family farm about 10 miles outside of a town of 4000. Much of it I loved. Many boys would. I like the outdoors, ATVs, telescopes, hunting, fishing, guns, archery and so forth. We always had a 4wd vehicle to get into town. Though my family doesn't farm anymore I wouldn't mind living in country provided a solid church (and gainful employment) was nearby.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, I'm a country boy through and through. I've also had a small vineyard and raised chickens in a city. Setting doesn't matter a whole lot for raising up children, I think.

I learned all sorts of things on farms and ranches, and I had a lot of self-directed fun, but I'd say a majority of the practical things I learned could be learned anywhere.

My Dad taught me to respect elders, to be diligent, to be prompt. He also got me started on electrical wiring, woodworking, mechanics, construction. We remodeled lots of houses growing up. My mom made sure I knew my multiplication tables and English grammar by the third grade, and she taught me basic cooking.

I grant that my small town high school was impressive in shop, math, science, and English. I learned to weld, run lathes and milling machines, overhaul engines, grind valves, plus I learned how to derive Euler's identity, the foundations of trigonometry, and how to do basic stoichiometric chemical analysis.

So I think that was pretty good--but then I met a friend who grew up near New York City who did all of that plus he got to be on the swim team--something we didn't have.

There may be good personal preference reasons for moving out of the urban environment, and I wouldn't gainsay those. Expense might be a point. But a rural environment is no panacea. For what it's worth: I've been a criminal defense attorney in the city, and now in the country. Crime is here, it's just as bad, and, in some senses, closer to the average person than in the denser areas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RefPres1647 (Mar 8, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Thank you for the responses. It definitely is a multifaceted decision.


No problem. It's incredibly important to do what's financially responsible for your family but you also have a duty as the head of their household to provide them with good spiritual fellowship so having a good church body is of upmost importance. If you have to drive a good bit, so be it. I was driving 40 minutes to my previous church. Sound teaching is too rare to compromise.


----------



## Cedarbay (Mar 8, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> I guess all of the big rural advocates are too busy feeding their chickens to post!


Many suburbs allow for chickens with less than half an acre plot. How about considering a semi-rural, smaller city, close to church and work? Perhaps with a house that could be modified for two families. A couple of acres with woods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gforce9 (Mar 10, 2018)

Looking at just benefits, I would say commute time and traffic. Here in Chicago (I live 28 miles southwest of downtown Chicago) traffic can be down-right ugly. I have had several 3hr + commutes home. That is insanity. It typically takes an hour leaving at 2:30 pm. At 4:00 pm, forgetaboutit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 10, 2018)

Gforce9 said:


> Looking at just benefits, I would say commute time and traffic. Here in Chicago (I live 28 miles southwest of downtown Chicago) traffic can be down-right ugly. I have had several 3hr + commutes home. That is insanity. It typically takes an hour leaving at 2:30 pm. At 4:00 pm, forgetaboutit!



That's a good point I had forgotten about. I was in a similar situation: 30 miles from my work, sometimes 3 hour drives to get home.

Now my commute is at most 7 minutes from home to office, or office to court. Sometimes there is a delay because a combine convoy might be passing through, but that means at most another 5 minutes or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cedarbay (Mar 10, 2018)

VictorBravo said:


> Sometimes there is a delay because a combine convoy might be passing through, but that means at most another 5 minutes or so.


There is a county road we use often in warmer weather, and almost always have to make room for extra-wide farm equipment coming toward us. They really move, too.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 10, 2018)

I raised chickens on the river this summer. I enjoyed the quiet (not the chickens so much). Certainly wouldn't work for my whole family long term.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cedarbay (Mar 10, 2018)

BayouHuguenot said:


> I raised chickens on the river this summer. I enjoyed the quiet (not the chickens so much). Certainly wouldn't work for my whole family long term.


I didn't know chickens could swim. (cluck, cluck)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Poimen (Mar 10, 2018)

This thread reminded me of something J.C. Ryle wrote in his paper "Athens." It would be naive to think that one escapes sin when they leave our modern, urban centres, but there is something particular about the depravity we find in the city:

"It is in the city—"where Satan's seat is" (Rev. 2:13). It is in the city—where evil of every kind is most rapidly conceived, sown, ripened, and brought to maturity. It is in the city—where the young man, leaving home, and launching into life, becomes soonest hardened, and conscience-seared by daily familiarity with the sight of sin. It is in the city—where sensuality, intemperance, and worldly amusements of the vilest kind flourish most rankly, and find a congenial atmosphere. It is in the city—where ungodliness and irreligion meet with the greatest encouragement, and the unhappy Sabbath-breaker, or neglecter of all means of grace, can fortify himself behind the example of others, and enjoy the miserable comfort of feeling that "he does not stand alone!" It is the city—which is the chosen home of every form of superstition, ceremonialism, enthusiasm, and fanaticism in religion. It is the city—which is the hotbed of every kind of false philosophy—of Stoicism, Epicureanism, Agnosticism, Secularism, Skepticism, Positivism, Infidelity, and Atheism. It is the city—where that greatest of modern inventions, the printing-press, that mighty power for good and evil, is ever working with unsleeping activity, and pouring forth new matter for thought. It is the city—where the daily newspapers are continually supplying food for minds, and molding and guiding public opinion. It is the city—which is the center of all national business. The banks, the law-courts, the Stock Exchange, the Parliament or Assembly, are all bound up with the city. It is the city—which, by magnetic influence, draws together the rank and fashion of the land, and gives the tone to the tastes and ways of society. It is the city—which practically controls the destiny of a nation."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 10, 2018)

Poimen said:


> This thread reminded me of something J.C. Ryle wrote in his paper "Athens." It would be naive to think that one escapes sin when they leave our modern, urban centres, but there is something particular about the depravity we find in the city:
> 
> "It is in the city—"where Satan's seat is" (Rev. 2:13). It is in the city—where evil of every kind is most rapidly conceived, sown, ripened, and brought to maturity. It is in the city—where the young man, leaving home, and launching into life, becomes soonest hardened, and conscience-seared by daily familiarity with the sight of sin. It is in the city—where sensuality, intemperance, and worldly amusements of the vilest kind flourish most rankly, and find a congenial atmosphere. It is in the city—where ungodliness and irreligion meet with the greatest encouragement, and the unhappy Sabbath-breaker, or neglecter of all means of grace, can fortify himself behind the example of others, and enjoy the miserable comfort of feeling that "he does not stand alone!" It is the city—which is the chosen home of every form of superstition, ceremonialism, enthusiasm, and fanaticism in religion. It is the city—which is the hotbed of every kind of false philosophy—of Stoicism, Epicureanism, Agnosticism, Secularism, Skepticism, Positivism, Infidelity, and Atheism. It is the city—where that greatest of modern inventions, the printing-press, that mighty power for good and evil, is ever working with unsleeping activity, and pouring forth new matter for thought. It is the city—where the daily newspapers are continually supplying food for minds, and molding and guiding public opinion. It is the city—which is the center of all national business. The banks, the law-courts, the Stock Exchange, the Parliament or Assembly, are all bound up with the city. It is the city—which, by magnetic influence, draws together the rank and fashion of the land, and gives the tone to the tastes and ways of society. It is the city—which practically controls the destiny of a nation."


Thanks for this. 

I honestly believe that an argument could be made that being immersed in God's creation, with its manifold beauties and glories pointing to its Creator, is better for the soul than the hustle and bustle of a concrete jungle where, as Ryle says, much sin abounds. 

But, most Westerners in this age have never experienced that of which I speak, and therefore default as 'ruralsceptics'. Not to be confused with anti EU Eurosceptics.


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2018)

VictorBravo said:


> That's a good point I had forgotten about. I was in a similar situation: 30 miles from my work, sometimes 3 hour drives to get home.



Except the 'big city' he wants to move out of is about half the size of Spokane.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 10, 2018)

Edward said:


> Except the 'big city' he wants to move out of is about half the size of Spokane.


Come here in the summer when a bike is faster than the highway through town.


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Come here in the summer when a bike is faster than the highway through town.



Run for public office on a campaign to build a 6 lane limited access toll bypass around town.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Mar 10, 2018)

Each location (urban, suburban, and rural) has advantages and disadvantages: I've lived in all three in the South, East, and Midwest (in the States) and have enjoyed each place that I've lived. Contiguity to sound Reformed worship, as many have noted, is of paramount interest.

Right now, I live in the suburbs with much opportunity for rural and urban interaction. Many of the things that I enjoy (museums, the orchestra and opera, restaurants, etc.) are found only in the urban/suburban setting. But it depends on what one seeks to pursue at any given point.

This world is not our home and so _where_ we live is not so important as _how_ we live. We are called, as pilgrims here, to live in faith and that can be done in any setting. As for Ryrie's observations, they are not quite as applicable now since we have access to Athens (if not to say the red-light district, sadly) in our own homes.

I do lament greater access to wickedness everywhere, but rejoice in greater access to resources everywhere. I have traveled, and do travel, for my historical research, but I also have online digital availability to resources hitherto accessible only in person or with much difficulty. 

So much could be said about all of this and I think that I've said enough, for now at least!

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 10, 2018)

I live in the suburbs and in an 8 minute car ride I can get to the swamps and disappear. I can also be at the hospital in 8 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Mar 10, 2018)

I can think of some ways rural living might promote a biblical lifestyle. You've already mentioned most of them. But I can also think of ways close friendships promote a biblical lifestyle. So I suggest you try not to live so far out that close friendships become hard to maintain.

I grew up in a rural setting, on a mission compound in a very small town 75 miles from the nearest supermarket. Most of the time, there were no other families (only an interpreter) living on the compound. The fact we were in a town meant my brothers and I did have a few friends we could see without hopping in a car, and this turned out to be very important. My mother really struggled out there because she had a harder time making close friends among the few women in that town.

Today I live in a subdivision where there are about 100 other homes within walking distance. We are ten miles from the mountain resort town (sound familiar?) where we shop, have our church, and where the kids go to school. It's nice at times being out from town, and certainly cheaper, but I'm glad we are no further out. Even at this relatively near distance to town, my wife and kids sometimes find it tough to stay close to the friends they most enjoy. Families who live in more rural settings further from town get lonely, and their kids feel distant from their friends. It's a burden for them to keep friendships going, especially for the kids as those kids get older.

So think about what friendships will look like if you go more rural. Will there be good friends nearby? And if not, is each member of your family comfortable with the distance from friends? Think especially about what the high school years will look like for your kids. Close friendships with other godly kids are important during those years and can be hard to find even if you live near church and school. If you live further out, how easy will it be to maintain those friendships?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gjensen (Mar 12, 2018)

Given a good church, I prefer a rural setting. The difficulty is finding the church. Find the church first.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 13, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> My family and I may have the opportunity to move from a city of 150,000 to a more rural setting in the coming year, if it be the Lord's will that everything happens accordingly.
> 
> Do you think there are real benefits to living in a rural setting - on land with some animals and surrounded by nature, &c. - that can only be found in this type of place and lifestyle? I know a good work ethic can be taught anywhere, for example, so I don't mean that. I am looking for positives that only this lifestyle can offer.
> 
> ...


There is a difference between being surrounded by that which is natural on the one hand, and being surrounded by that which is artificial on the other. It's not a moral difference--there is nothing morally wrong with building cities, and there is nothing morally wrong with living in them. However, when these things begin to crowd out raw creation, and the more natural design of God in the world, it can be unhealthy.

Consider Psalm 8:3-4:


> When I consider thy heavens, the work of thy fingers, the moon and the stars, which thou hast ordained;
> What is man, that thou art mindful of him? and the son of man, that thou visitest him?


Can we have anything other than a hypothetical understanding of this verse if we never actually see very many stars in the sky?

Compare Psalm 19:


> The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork.
> Day unto day uttereth speech, and night unto night sheweth knowledge.
> There is no speech nor language, where their voice is not heard.


It's difficult to pay attention to the revelation of God in his creation when we are surrounded by the sights and sounds of the artificial creations of man's hands.

When we live in the country, we are constantly confronted with the fact that we did not make this world.

As far as your children are concerned, they are charged to remember their creator in the days of their youth (Ecc 12:1). The created order is designed to remind them of their creator, and they will have a closer contact with that created order when they aren't surrounded by the noise of the city.

It's true that men can drown out the voice of God in creation while living in the country, and it's true that God's voice in creation may be heard in the city. However, it's a lot harder to drown out the voice of God when surrounded by it in the majesty of raw, untamed creation.

Even pagans recognize that the natural wonders of this world point to something greater than them; that's why they've been inclined to worship the heavenly bodies, and count mountains as sacred. Thanks be to God--we have the full revelation of Scripture which enables us to rightly interpret natural revelation.

It disturbs me to think that the only life that some people know is walking on concrete sidewalks with earbuds in. It's a distracted life, cut off from the natural manner in which men are intended to live. Turn up the music and close your eyes--you'll be out of this world soon enough, and then you won't have to worry about reckoning with the deeper things!

On another note, I grew up in the country, and now I live in a small city with my young family of five. We live in a neighborhood of townhouses, absolutely SURROUNDED by neighbors. I feel like a potted plant. I long to enjoy the quiet of the country, and see the stars in the sky. I long for my children to know what it is to run in the woods and fields, to climb trees, and to catch turtles. Further, it bothers me how dependent we are on the electrical grid, the grocery stores, etc. I want my family to know how to take care of themselves.

Happily, we will soon be moving to the same piece of land that I grew up on! It will be good to be back where I can breathe and think, and where I can truly be alone with my family, outside of sight and earshot of my neighbors.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 13, 2018)

May I ask what is your job and where do you work?


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 13, 2018)

I grew up in the country and now live in the jungle. When I visit the US we live in a city in order to have quick access to highways and churches. 

Here are the advantages and disadvantages I have found:

ADVANTAGES:
-As a kid I could hike for hours through woods and explore. It made me healthy.
-Country people are more self-reliant.
-There was low crime.
-My school was excellent even for a public school. It won awards. 
-There are plenty of good activities like canoeing and camping. We had bonfires and went hunting and shooting. No need for kids to be less bored in the country.
-Cities are more liberal and more crime-ridden.

DISADVANTAGES:
-You can't order a pizza in 30 minutes or less.


----------



## ccravens (Mar 13, 2018)

We moved from an urban area to the country for our kid's sake. Crime, gangs, low performing schools, rising cost of living, population increase, hectic traffic, etc. We don't regret it, and now that they are older, neither do they. 

Church is a priority and a major consideration. We drive almost one hour to get to church. That is a sacrifice. And that far away, you can't be an active member.

For your kids to be able to participate and socialize in events will mean more time driving. But I'd still rather drive a longer distance in the country than a shorter distance in the crowded city streets! Much less stressful on the roads, and in life overall. Our nearest neighbor is a half mile away through the woods.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 15, 2018)

One thing to consider is that "rural" and "city" can be used too often in merely demographic categories. Are there physical benefits to consider on this question? Sure. Are you going to have more opportunity for things in a city context? Obviously.

However I think your question has more of a connotation of what I'd like to call a discussion between an Agrarian/Localist worldview vs. a Technocratic/Urban one which is not necessarily a question of the amount of humans present in a given area. 

That would probably elicit a different conversation than the direction the thread has taken.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

